# Time for a new machine



## Argonaut (Dec 10, 2009)

I have a tweaked & loved & well used Gaggia Classic & Gaggia burr grinder, and while they have done a great job, I think it’s time to move on.

I would like to get a bean to cup Espresso machine,
Happy to invest a reasonable amount, ~£600 but not going to go for the over a grand machines.

So far my looking around seems to lead to the SAGE Barista Express.
or if stretch budget a little the SAGE Barista Pro
Any reason not to get either, or is there something else to consider?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I shall trot out my prejudice against bean to cup machines. Their integrated grinders are invariable second rate at best and on top of a hot espresso machine (the hopper for the grinder) is a terrible place to store your precious espresso beans. Of course YMMV.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 10, 2009)

MERGED posts to avoid repetition :- Mod
.......................................................................​Thinking of buying a bean to cup (from my Gaggia Classic)

I had been focussing on the Express, but I could stretch budget to The Pro.

I can see that fast warm up and instant switch to steam temp is an advantage, and maybe it is a serious evolution of home espresso machines.
LCD display I’m unsure about, they have a habit on not being very good after several years.
The extra adjustments of grind may not be any real benefits.

Thoughts. ? anybody here using one


----------



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

Argonaut said:


> MERGED posts to avoid repetition :- Mod
> .......................................................................​Thinking of buying a bean to cup (from my Gaggia Classic)
> 
> I had been focussing on the Express, but I could stretch budget to The Pro.
> ...


I've had a Pro for about 18 months, moving from a Rancilio Silvia. I chose it over the Express because of the extra grinder control and the LCD display. It's worked well and reliably over that time.

I find the grinder gives me sufficient control for me to get the coffee I want the way I want it and, to that extent, the extra cost of the Pro was justified. The faster warmup is nice too, but only a minor consideration. I'm happy to recommend the Pro

The Express is often available on a deal, so that might be a factor


----------



## Jonathon White (Dec 7, 2021)

Same as any grinder in that category. It’s ok but keep a good grind I found very difficult with the pro. You can have it all set one day and the next it will have moved a little. Plus the fine tune in the bur basket is such a pain. But at the end of the day it will get you there if your patient. If it’s just espresso your after as in a shot to drink. Well. Probably not going to get consistent taste


----------

